# FreeBSD UEFI pxeboot



## m1che1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi everyone. 

Currently I try to boot a FreeBSD diskless configuration via UEFI and iPXE. In my current legacy setup I use a customized pxeboot binary with root-dir-path to my dedicated NFS server. The pxeboot binary is located on my DHCP/TFTP server. 

Now my question, is there a similar binary like pxeboot with UEFI support and NFS support. Unfortunately the FreeBSD diskless docu is only for legacy pxeboot.

Thanks 
m1che1


----------



## mky (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi,

I had the same problem with UEFI boot by network and found that enough is to replace /boot/pxeboot with the /boot/loader.efi. That worked for me.


----------

